# Pacers sign David West to a two year $20 million deal



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> The Indiana Pacers agreed on a two-year, $20 million deal with free-agent forward David West, a source close to the situation told ESPN The Magazine's Chris Broussard.
> 
> The Hornets had been in discussions to send West to Boston in a sign-and-trade deal but NBA.com reported Sunday that those talks ended, which opened the door for Indiana to land West.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7341777/free-agent-david-west-signs-indiana-pacers-according-source

Great pick up and I absolutely love how its only a two year deal. Short commitment. Hopefully he's fully recovered from his injury.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great deal. Congrats to the Pacers.


----------



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

Best. Deal. EVER!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Not really my ideal signing, but I'll take him over nothing, and he is on a very good contract. I have some major concerns about the toughness of starting Hibbert and West. At least we have Foster and Hansbrough off the bench to bring the pain and rebound, because Hibbert and West will be doing none of that. So, our potential rotation:

C - Hibbert/Foster
PF - West/Hansbrough/Pendergraph
SF - Granger/George
SG - George/Hill/Stephenson
PG - Collison/Hill/Price

It's pretty clear that McRoberts isn't coming back, and I'd be surprised to see both Rush and Jones on the team this season. In the event we can swing a deal like McRoberts and one or two of Jones, Rush, or Price for OJ Mayo, we're going to have a strange backcourt rotation with three backup points who aren't really PG's (Stephenson, Hill, Mayo), and a starting PG who also isn't really a PG. Gotta say, I like the make-up of the team, but I question the toughness and defensive ability of the starting five, and the passing ability of the entire team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't love it. Injury prone power forwards are not my cup of tea.

If he stays healthy hes a solid piece to move us to the next step. That's a big if though.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Overall I'd say it isn't a terrible value, but it is an interesting choice... if you guys were going to add depth at the 4 I would have assumed that you'd go for a capable interior defender... West and Hansburough can certainly both score the basketball, so on the bright side you'll have an offensive option at the 4 on the floor at all times.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The guy is a consistent 18/8 guy. With Hansbrough backing that up, how is this anything but a win? The Pacers literally will start 5 guys who can get you 20 points any given night (Granger, West, Collison, George and Hibbert). Then they have a 6th and 7th man who can also do the same in Hill and Hansbrough. Pacers are the 5th best team in East IMO.

1. Chicago 
2. Miami
3. Boston
4. New York
5. Indiana
6. Atlanta


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's to hoping he doesn't get injured. And it does look like McRoberts is gone, but maybe he is involved in some kind of deal to get Mayo.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gonzo said:


> Here's to hoping he doesn't get injured. And it does look like McRoberts is gone, but maybe he is involved in some kind of deal to get Mayo.


You have Golden boy Tyler as back up


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West is a decent defender, he just isn't that big. He is tough. Looking at his numbers is not going to tell you the story. The Hornets have played at a snail's pace for West's entire career, and his numbers are pretty deflated by the low number of possessions in a Hornets game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

West wasn't my first choice but it's only a 2 year commitment so even if he gets injured or is a total bust it doesn't hurt us that much.


----------

